# 11/11 flounder fishing



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

No gigging involved, but thought my fellow flounder addicts would like the report.



Took the wife and dog out for a little fishing on Sunday. Went to the East Pass to fish along the rocks for flounder and maybe a redfish. It was a little rough because of the boat traffic, but my wife managed to catch a big blue fish. She was excited and all you married folk know that a wife being excited about fishing is a good thing.

After fighting the boat wakes I decided to go out of the pass in search of diving birds, just in case a school of redfish miraculously appeared. Saw birds but no redfish schools.



Went back to calmer waters to a couple of docks that have produced flounder in the past. 5th cast with a jig produced a nice 18" flounder.












Caught a few trash fish in between docks, but then got another flounder 19"












Fished around and went to another dock and got a 17" flounder












Didn't catch a lot of fish, and was real surprised to get those fish without catching a bunch of little ones. After we caught the last one we decided to quit on a good note. Plus the dog had enough.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some good looking fish thanks for the report


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like you had a pretty good time...thanks for the report!!!


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Little sabine or navarre?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice flounder! You may want to check your dogs pulse.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks tasty to me!!:clap:hungry


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jc21 (11/13/2007)*Little sabine or navarre?


destin


----------

